# 43,7% phụ nữ sử dụng biện pháp tránh thai hiện đại không biết cách thức sử dụng



## uyenlam (18/8/18)

Bộ Y Tế và Quỹ dân số Liên hợp quốc tại Việt Nam đã điều tra và thống kê số liệu về sử dụng biện pháp tránh thai và hiện trạng phá thai của Việt Nam năm 2017.

Theo nghiên cứu, 43,7% phụ nữ sử dụng biện pháp tránh thai hiện đại không hiểu rõ cách thức sử dụng, công hiệu, tác dụng phụ của biện pháp họ đang dùng. Đó là một trong các nguyên do dẫn đến tỷ lệ cao trong việc ngừng sử dụng các biện pháp tránh thai. Điều này góp phần ảnh hưởng đến con số trung bình cứ 11 phụ nữ trong độ tuổi sinh sản thì có một người đã từng mang thai ngoài ý muốn. Trong số họ, 24,4% đã từng mang thai ngoài ý muốn nhiều hơn 1 lần.




​_*Tình hình sử dụng các biện pháp tránh thai và phá thai tại Việt Nam năm 2017*_
Dự án Vì mẹ và bé – Vì tầm vóc Việt tổ chức các buổi truyền thông nhằm nâng cao kiến thức, kỹ năng “Cải thiện sức khỏe sức khỏe sinh sản cho phụ nữ trong độ tuổi sinh sản” đến người lao động tại một số KCN địa bàn Hà Nội và Bắc Ninh. Nội dung truyền thông nhấn mạnh tầm quan trọng của việc phòng tránh thai an toàn bằng các phương pháp tránh thai hiện đại và nângcaoý thức chăm sóc SKSS đối với phụ nữ trong độ tuổi sinh sản.​Đây là dự án do Quỹ Vì Tầm Vóc Việt, Công đoàn các KCN và Chế xuất Hà Nội phối hợp tổ chức, với sự tài trợ của tập đoàn TH và tổ chức DKT International Inc, - tổ chức từ thiện quốc tế hoạt động trong lĩnh vực sức khỏe con người, thực hiện các chương trình tiếp thị và truyền thông xã hội về kế hoạch hoá gia đình.​_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

